# sperm wash versus sperm analysis or both during IUI treatment



## dziekanka (Jan 28, 2015)

How to bill for sperm wash/sperm analysis during IUI treatment. Can this be bill separately? Please provide codes. Is this procedure is billable under women or men insurance? Thank you for reply.


----------



## ssjogren (Jan 30, 2015)

*Sperm Wash*

During an IUI there are two different types of washes depending on what technique is used.  If they use a density gradient formula it is 89261 and if they use the swim up method it is 89260.  Both include semen analysis before and after.


----------



## Girlzsmom66 (Feb 4, 2015)

*sperm wash*

89261 can be used for diagnostic test as well as IUI.  It is billed under the male unless the female is using donor sperm, in which case, V26.1 would be used as the diagnosis.


----------



## dziekanka (Feb 10, 2015)

thank you


----------



## dziekanka (Feb 10, 2015)

Girlzsmom66 said:


> 89261 can be used for diagnostic test as well as IUI.  It is billed under the male unless the female is using donor sperm, in which case, V26.1 would be used as the diagnosis.



are you aware of any code for sperm wash which is or was billable under women insurance?


----------



## Emmy1260 (Mar 19, 2015)

*sperm wash*

We use code 58323 for sperm washing prior to insemination 58322.


----------

